# Clicking Sounds?



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

So my baby hedgie is about 8.5 weeks old, and I just picked him up on the 5th. 

I haven't seen this anywhere.. But if it has already been posted, I apologize for the repost! 

He makes kind of a clicking noise, normally when he is in his snuggle bag or under a blanket. As soon as I lift the blanket off or look in, he stops. I have no idea what it is, or if its normal.. Then again, I worry a lot so it might be nothing :roll: 

Could he be clicking his teeth together? Or do they just make that sound normally? I'm never able to get a good look at him when he does it, so I don't know whats causing it. He looks fine though!

**Edited to add: It isn't the popping sound either, I know what that sounds like! And he doesn't do it when he's huffing..


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

Soo I did some more research and I think I found out what it might be! Its a ticking sound, and he only does it when he seems comfortable. I read that its a happy sound! I really hope thats what it is. If not, please inform me! 

And I'm sorry for not doing more thorough research! I kind of jump the gun sometimes :roll:


----------



## lotusecho (Jun 6, 2011)

Our hedgie used to do that too!! My boyfriend was convinced she was biting her nails while hidden in the blanket, but I don't think that was it! She doesnt do it now as much now that she's older (1.5 year), but ill occasionaly hear it when she's snuggled up after bath time. I think you might be right, that its a happy noise. Maybe like cats purring.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

FamilyOfExotics said:


> Soo I did some more research and I think I found out what it might be! Its a ticking sound, and he only does it when he seems comfortable. I read that its a happy sound! I really hope thats what it is. If not, please inform me!
> 
> And I'm sorry for not doing more thorough research! I kind of jump the gun sometimes :roll:


Mine makes the same kind of sound when he's comfortable.  When he's really content, he purrs like a cat. But I don't hear that often. He always makes the "clicking" sound right before he dozes off to sleep on my lap but he really saves the purring for special occasions it seems (I've heard him purr a few times when he was eating :lol: and even when he was wheeling! And a couple of times when I had him on my lap.)


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup, it's a happy sound. I call it "ticking", kind of like a clock. Some of ours also purr as well.


----------



## Sfenn (Dec 23, 2017)

Sven always does this right after a bath when I swaddle him up and hold him up to my chest or lightly bounce him. Not all hedgies do it so a lot of owners may think what you're describing is popping but it definitely isn't. It's a sign or comfort and happiness.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Please do not post on old threads. This thread is 6 years old.


----------

